# He just threw up. What do I do?



## 3m3l3e

I adopted him on the 7th, he's 3 years old. I can't go to the vet, I only have $6 in my bank account, I'm a college student. He looks fine. Still excited and running around. But he threw up 5 minutes ago. He threw up his food and it looks like what the food would look like just eaten even though he ate in the morning so the food wasn't digested.

Is he fine even though he's fine physically right now?

Does emergency vet visit want you to pay up front or can they put it on a tab? My credit card is max out.

I'm hoping for an answer saying it's ok not to take him to the vet unless he looks sick or throw up again. I hope this is a one time thing, maybe he got too excited. = /

My student loan money comes in on the 18th. I'll take him to the vet then.

I'm so worried! = ( I feel so useless.


----------



## 3m3l3e

I fed him food about 10 minutes afterward because I thought he might be hungry from throwing up his food.

He threw it up within 20 minutes but this time it looks more digested then the food he threw up 30 minutes ago that was from the morning.

= (

I don't know what's going on or why he's throwing up.

Should I feed him again or wait till?


----------



## HollieC

Firstly I would say call the vet on the phone )if it is out of hours where you are call the emergency vet. They are happy to advise you over the phone and it wont cost you for that.

Has he ever thown up before? Or is this very unusual for him? My Feo used to throw up all the time, often from eating grass, swallowing threads or fibres from soft toys and all mannor of things. Could he have eaten anything weird while you werent looking? Also once Feo threw up after eating and then chasing his tail round and round like crazy for five minutes. Someone fed him pork crackling at xmas, again he threw up in the night because it was too fatty, there are so many reasons why dogs throw up.

Also somtimes when dogs eat too fast they regurgitate their food a few minutes later to chew it up more and eat it again. (without it having been digested yet). Mine often does this if another dog is in the room while they eat, because he scoffs it all down too quick so the others can't get it).

If he has vomited best keep a close eye on him. If he goes down hill in any way get ringing your mum or dad or anyone and ask to borrow some money for the vet. (I know what it's like, I'm a student too) 

all the best, hope he is ok xxxxx


----------



## HollieC

* Sorry I missed the part you said about just adopting him recently- so you wont know his history will you. He may just have a sensitive stomach or possibly a food intollerance or allergy you don't know about.


----------



## MyLittleCici

Yeah I mean Cici has through up quite a gd few times due t either eating to fast or just eaten something she shouldnt have! she can be so sneeky, I think it should be ok just watch her and see if she's acting ok, eating normal, drinking normal, but if it happens again then you should give the vet a phone. I think it would have been a lot worse if he threw up bile, but if he is just throwing up his food then maybe it was just because he ate something he shouldnt or yeah just ate to fast. If it puts you at ease though then maybe you should phone the vet for their advice!  xx


----------



## MyLittleCici

infact the first time Cici did throw up her sick I phoned the vets straight away as I was worried like you and they just said keep an eye on her for the night and see if it gets worse lol


----------



## 3m3l3e

He's been making noises and I think it's like burping noises, coming from his tummy, farting or something from him. = / I think the sounds started yesterday. He's still doing it right now.

I didn't know phone calls are free. Thanks.


----------



## 3m3l3e

Thanks, I'll keep a close eye on him. He does scarf down his food or so it looks like he's eating fast. He's always excited when he eats.

I posted 2 more post before this but my posts have to be approved first so I don't know how long till you guys see all my posts.

Should I feed him again? Or should I wait till maybe an hour before he goes to bed. Or feed him tomorrow morning?


----------



## 3m3l3e

How much would you estimate the cost would be if I get him to the vet for throwing up reasons? = (
And like I previously said, I have no money and my card is maxed out so can they bill me later or would they turn my pet away?


----------



## Yoshismom

It could be from scarfing his food down or it could be bloat as small dogs can bloat, it is not something all that common but it could happen. It could also be an obstruction causing this? Is it possible that he has eaten a toy? Pulled stuffing from a toy lately? I would definately give the vet a call!


----------



## Yoshismom

If he is throwing up I would try to let his tummy settle. If it is making noises then something is upsetting it. Give him a teaspoon of Plain Yogurt to help his tummy a bit and make sure he is drinking water. If he becomes lethargic then you would need to put some honey or Karo syrup on his gums and get him to the vet stat. If he is not drinking then you need to give him some childrens Pedialyte with a syringe or droppper.

I am actually shocked that a rescue would give you a dog if you are having money issues? Or did you rescue him yourself? The thing about owning pets is anything could happen at any moment and you should at least have a emergency fund set up for emergencies before jumping into animal ownership.

I know of no vets that will allow you to have a tab. I do know of some that will let you write a check for services and hold it for a short time but I think they have to know you pretty well for this? You can google and see if there is any help in your area for this? Maybe contact the rescue you got him from or another rescue? You would have to check with your vet to see what the cost would be as different areas will charge differently?


----------



## woodard2009

I would wait to feed him til tomorrow. Give his stomach a chance to digest what's left. Maybe you're feeding him too much at one time. Trying feeding half the amount then wait til noon to feed the other half.


----------



## Brodysmom

I don't think one vomiting episode is worth panicking over. Perhaps something didn't set right with his meal. He was too full. He ate too fast. If he's acting normally and doesn't seem "sick" then I think you have time to sort this out without running to the ER vet.

As Yoshismom said, you can give a tablespoon of yogurt for the probiotics. Don't give him anything else (a meal) for the rest of the evening. If he doesn't vomit again, then try about half of his normal portion of food tomorrow. If he vomits that up, then you can panic. (LOL - kidding). 

My guess is he will be just fine. But it is good that you are alert. Watch him closely tonight and see how he is doing tomorrow. Call the rescue you got him from and let them know what's going on if it makes you feel better. I just don't think this is a case of having to rush to a vet after hours. Now if things change.... he gets lethargic, starts drooling or lip licking (a sign of nausea), has explosive diarrhea, etc. then that is a different story. Just play it by ear.


----------



## ExoticChis

I wouldnt panic, Maybe his tummy is just upset. He could be sensitive to what you are feeding him. Where did you get him from? Is it possible to call them and ask if this behaviour is common for him, and also to find out what he was being fed by them. Can we please have pics of your little man?


----------



## woodard2009

3m3l3e said:


> How much would you estimate the cost would be if I get him to the vet for throwing up reasons? = (
> And like I previously said, I have no money and my card is maxed out so can they bill me later or would they turn my pet away?


Most vets charge around $25 just to check the dog out then if/when they find a problem there will be extra charges for shots/medication. I don't know of any vet that bills later. I've been going to the same vet for over 10 years & she won't let me pay later. They want their money now.

I think he'll be o.k. Like someone else said, if you have some plain yogurt, try giving a teaspoon as this will help to calm the stomach. Don't give nothing to eat til tomorrow. Watch him to see if he's drinking & using the bathroom o.k. If you just adopted him, he's probably still excited and his stomach is just upset from all the excitement & he ate too much food too fast.


----------



## 3m3l3e

I just called an emergency vet that my vet gave in case they're close and they said it's $75 for an emergency visit and then an estimate on whatever they find out and said they don't bill later or let you write a future date on the check so I'm stuck. I ask her what is it there I can do because I don't have the money and she said to watch him, give him some water but don't let him have a lot or he'll throw them up and if I change my mind I can send him in. I do want to send him in but I don't have the money!

I adopted him and they didn't ask for income or anything except permission from the landlord that I can have a pet. I've been planning on having a dog for months, I guess I didn't think of everything through enough. Thought it would probably be $500 a year. And it was my Mental Health professional that recommended a dog for pet therapy.. I regret it right now because I feel terrible. Wouldn't thought I would be in a money situation.

I don't have plain yogurt. Should I leave him in the house to get it? I'm worried about leaving him alone. I hope he doesn't throw up anymore. That's the 3rd time. = /


----------



## 3m3l3e

He did and still lick a lot starting this morning.


----------



## 3m3l3e

He's been yawning a lot this whole day and makes a sound every time he does. But he's more active today then he's been since day 1 of getting him. I was actually happy this morning thinking that he's used to his new home and finally acting like a dog.


----------



## flippedstars

No don't feed him more again his tummy needs some time to settle  Make sure he is drinking water and feed him again in the morning. If he is 3# or under, try again tonight before bed, but if he is over 3 lbs you shouldn't have to worry about hi having any issues from not eating for a bit.


----------



## 3m3l3e

He licked a lot before throwing up for the 4th time...
I'm calling to ask anyone to lend me money right now!
I'm so worried!


----------



## woodard2009

He threw up 3 times? What did you feed him? What did he throw up this time?

If he's licking before he throws up, it sounds like indigestion & just a bad tummy ache. What's he throwing up?


----------



## Yoshismom

Just relax and take a breath. I would give it until at least tomorrow. It is probably nothing. I bet your feeding him something completely different than the rescue and this has upset his tummy. BTW, he can feed off of your stress so just relax and love him ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom

3m3l3e said:


> He licked a lot before throwing up for the 4th time...
> I'm calling to ask anyone to lend me money right now!
> I'm so worried!


He's vomited four times!? I thought it was just once. Don't give him any more food tonight! What does he weigh? Where did you get him? Was he checked at the vet when you got him? Is he pooping normally? You can offer him water, but don't put any more food in his belly tonight. How is he acting?


----------



## 3m3l3e

The first time it's food from the morning, not digestested. second time half digested. 3rd time is liquid. forth time took away like he's trying to throw them up and finally was able to a bit.
I feed him 1/4 cup 3 times a day of natural balance. he's 6.6 pounds. I saw him throw up each time and it's not fun to look at him do it. It looks like he's putting a big smile before he throws up. And he makes sound doing it. Can't tell if it's coming from his mouth or butt. He hasn't pooped since the morning and the poop was fine to me, at least nothing makes me worried.


----------



## Yoshismom

Is he only vomiting when you are feeding him? Are you feeding him after he throws up worried he isnt getting enough food?

Is there any red in the Vomit?


----------



## 3m3l3e

He's also been stretching way lot then usually today. And yawning. I'm all clothes ready to take him to the vet once I find someone for money. I can't find anyone. It seems like I'm out of luck.


----------



## 3m3l3e

No red in the vomit, it's just brown, the color of his food.
He at his 4th vomit while I was asking for what's the vet address is. That was quick. He's not lethargic at all right now so I shouldn't be worried but I can't help it.
All I can do worry while trying to find money.
Blah, I wish today was the 18th!


----------



## woodard2009

I think you're feeding too much. Relax--Yoshimoma is right. Don't get upset, you could be really upsetting your chi causing him to keep throwing up. Sounds like he's threw up everything in his stomach, now sit back, love, pet & talk to him gently. He will feel better tomorrow morning. I would only feed him 1/4 cup of food twice a day (in the morning & when you eat supper in the afternoon) What food are you feeding?


----------



## woodard2009

3m3l3e said:


> He's also been stretching way lot then usually today. And yawning. I'm all clothes ready to take him to the vet once I find someone for money. I can't find anyone. It seems like I'm out of luck.


I don't think you need to take him just yet. You can if you're that worried, but everyone, even our pets gets upset stomaches. Sit down with him & relax while keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## 3m3l3e

Natural Balance. He's napping right now on the couch next to me.
He's like shaking in his sleep. Not shaking but once in a while twitch. He's done that for the past couple days and I was wondering if that what dogs normal do.
Should I worry about this too? It's happening more often..


----------



## 3m3l3e

This is my first time owning a dog. What's the worse can happen if I don't take him to the vet?
I guess I'm just worried he might die.


----------



## ExoticChis

where did you get him from?


----------



## 3m3l3e

Animal Rescue League. The vet there checked him out before giving him to me. He did have the kennel cough or might but they gave him bordella(sp) for it.
I took him to the vet yesterday as the shelter gave me a complementary free visit to any vet but they only touch him for like a minute and that's it!
I need to give him two shots, the rabies and dhp/pv which I will on the 18th.
His fecal exam for parasites was negative.


----------



## 3m3l3e

He's shaking, but his tail isn't so it isn't because he's excited. i'm so worried!


----------



## Yoshismom

He is probably dreaming, I call it chasing bunnies, that is perfectly normal ;-)

If he shakes when he is awake it can be from numerous things, excitement, cold, nervous, etc.. Chis shake, LOL!


----------



## woodard2009

He's not going to die because you're aware he's not feeling good.

Totally normal to twitch in sleep--He's Dreaming!! Let him get the rest he needs to feel better in the morning. He's been through a lot. New home, new mommy. He'll do fine & so will you.


----------



## woodard2009

There was a link to giving vaccination shots a while back. Can someone post the link so she can read over it & be aware of how much to tell the vet to give or something like that.


----------



## 3m3l3e

He threw up for the 5th time! Should I be worried right now and bring him to the emergency vet? I have a friend from Texas that can lend me but we're trying to figure out how to do that.


----------



## Yoshismom

Is he throwing up yellow now? If so that just means his tummy is empty and he is throwing up bile. More than likely when he gets all the bile out of his tummy it will settle. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3m3l3e

So for sure he isn't going to die if he isn't taken to the vet?
What could cause him to throw up so much?


----------



## 3m3l3e

No, still brown mud but like barely it isn't much. Probably 3-4 tablespoon.
Will he stop throwing up once he start throwing up yellow stuff?


----------



## Yoshismom

Sometimes when the tummy is really upset it just has to get everything out of the system. Just make sure you watch for diahrea (sp?) lethargy, blood. Make sure he is drinking water.


----------



## Yoshismom

If he is still vomiting the food then he may stop once he gets that out of system.


----------



## 3m3l3e

Should I take him out in the snow to see if he needs to poop also? Or is the cold too much for him right now?


----------



## woodard2009

Haven't you ever threw up?


----------



## Yoshismom

Yes you can take him out to potty. Is there a possibility that he has gotten into something he shouldnt have?


----------



## woodard2009

3m3l3e said:


> Should I take him out in the snow to see if he needs to poop also? Or is the cold too much for him right now?


You can try & see if he has to go. It won't hurt him.


----------



## 3m3l3e

I'm a bit more calmer now that he hasn't thrown up the past half an hour. I guess every time he threw up I get more worried and worried.

I don't know how I feel about putting him in the crate to sleep for the night. And I don't know if he would poop or pee if I let him sleep with me. He peed lots the first night I got him home and let him sleep with me.
And what if something happen while I'm asleep whether he's next to me or not? He doesn't make that much of a sound throwing up.

What if he throws up, eats it, throw up, eats it, and on and on while I'm asleep? Cause I had to stop him every single time after he throws up from eating them. He'll want to eat them which I find not cool.

I think I'll stay up all night watching him. Yeah.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Allergy maybe?


----------



## Yoshismom

Did he have a bowel movement when you took him out?


----------



## 3m3l3e

He did not. I only gave him a minute and I usually give him 5. I was too scared to let him out too long..
I'll try again in a couple hours and I'll give him 2 minutes. He's asleep on my lap again.

I hope he doesn't ever throw up ever again. He gets me too worried! New mommy feeling I suppose, haha. The pros of having a small dog is he's small, the cons is he's very fragile. I don't know how I can handle it. 

Now that I'm much more calm, I can talk about other stuff that I've been wondering about. First is what time should I feed him each day now that I'm going to cut it into 2 meals? The first meal is always 8:40ish.

And I'm always worried he needs to go potty from holding it in all night so I let him out first then I feed him. Can that be the problem? Cause I know that you have to let him go 10 minutes after each meal and I'm doing the opposite.

How can I slow his eating down? He'll finish his 1/4th cup in a couple minutes or is that normal eating rate?

And I many more questions but that's all I can remember right now.

:hello1: I'd like to say a big thank you for all of the replies, advice and reassurance you guys have given me in this emergency situation I'm in. I really mean it. Without finding this forum a couple days ago(I've been a silent reader for hours at a time) to post, I would be freaked out of my mind and you guys saying it's alright calmed me down a tiny bit.

My friend transferred me the $75 and well she didn't know it's going to be snail mail instead of instant so I have a check coming my way.. haha..
I'm going to instantly transfer it back to her once I get it.


----------



## 3m3l3e

TheJewelKitten said:


> Allergy maybe?


Now that I'm more relaxed, I can quote, haha.

What kind of allergy would it be that cause throwing up?
Perfume?

He's always making this weird coughing thing but I wasn't worried about that because I read that it's normal.


----------



## Yoshismom

They can have food allergies to things as such as, corn, wheat, chicken, etc... It is always possible but if you have been feeding this for a few days then he wouldnt have just started throwing up.

If it were me I would take him out to potty in the morning and then feed him give him the 10 minutes and take him back out;-)

Feeding in the morning and in the evening is fine, if you can set a schedule to make sure you feed at the same time every day then that would be great and help with potty training but it seems he is already doing well with that 

If he is scarfing the food down at an alarming rate? You can put some pebbles or rocks in his bowl to slow him down. They actually make a bowl for this that has pegs in it. This makes him have to go around the these to eat and slows him down. If it takes him a couple of minutes to eat, that sounds pretty normal though ;-)

Were here to help any time you need us. Please let us know how it goes in the morning. Btw since he is an adult I would not feed him in the morning. I would wait until tomorrow afternoon and then try him on some chicken broth and rice, since his tummy was so agitated today. Also try to get some yogurt tomorrow and give him a bit of that in the morning. I would just let his little tummy rest.


----------



## 3m3l3e

Yoshismom said:


> If it were me I would take him out to potty in the morning and then feed him give him the 10 minutes and take him back out;-)


Will do.



Yoshismom said:


> Btw since he is an adult I would not feed him in the morning. I would wait until tomorrow afternoon and then try him on some chicken broth and rice, since his tummy was so agitated today. Also try to get some yogurt tomorrow and give him a bit of that in the morning. I would just let his little tummy rest.


The thing is I start school again on the 18th so that's 6 hours that he'll have to hold it in but sometimes teachers let students 5-10 minutes early and every time that happen, I'm going to stop home to let him out. I live just a block from campus.

I've read this before on here but just to make sure: chicken broth=chicken breast boiled in water and let him eat the meat and drink the broth?
Should that all I feed him tomorrow or his usual food also?
yogurt=plain white yogurt. What is plain white yogurt exactly just so I don't give him something that makes him throw up again.


----------



## Yoshismom

I would just get up extra early and let him out to potty, feed him and then let him back out to potty. You are mommy now so you have to make sacrifices ;-)

Yes you can give him the broth (no salt if you make it yourself) as bland as possible with white rice. If that stays on his tummy well you can add some of the chicken you boiled for the broth on the next feeding. You do not want to give a lot either just give him about the same amount as you would give him if he was eating kibble.

Plain yogurt is just yogurt without the flavors. Do not give sugar free as anything sugar free is dangerous including gum so make sure he doesnt get a hold of that either. There are some great stickies in the chi chat forum that will give you some great advice on what is dangerous for dogs ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom

How is he doing today?


----------



## 3m3l3e

He looks and acts like he usually does. He still makes a sound when he yawns. He hasn't pooped yet but he peed.
I'm boiling his chicken right now. What level should the heat be and how long should I boil it for?
I didn't know what yogurt to feed him so I bought the only 3 that was available in plain/vanilla:
Anderson Erickson Plain Lowfat Yogurt.
Athenos Greek Strained Nonfat Yogurt Plain.
Activia Vanilla Lowfat yogurt.
So which one should I feed him? And can I feed him that first while he waits for the rice to be make also.


----------



## cprcheetah

So did he have actually Kennel Cough (disease) or just the vaccine (Bordetella)? Sometimes they will throw up with Kennel Cough. I would call the rescue you got him from and talk to them about it, most rescues will take care of things (financially) that happen within the first week of adopting a new dog or cat. You might want to check into Carecredit it is a credit card for Vet Expenses. You just have to find a vet who accepts it.

I would go with the Activia Yogurt as it has cultures in it to help the intestines/stomach etc.


----------



## Yoshismom

You can give the first two that you listed. I wouldnt give him the one with vanilla. Yes you can give him a teaspoon now.

As for the boiling it is really according to thickness. If I have a boneless chicken breast I usually boil for 20 to 25 minutes. If it is frozen I usually add about 10 minutes to it. No salt or anything. I would wait until this afternoon to feed him. That way he will have a good while with an empty tummy. When you feed him just give him a little at first and see how he does and if it stays down. Give him about another 1/2 hour and try again if it seems to stay down well. Also make sure it cools off before giving it to him. Sometimes what is warm to us is still very hot to them, this goes for when you bathe him as well ;-)


----------



## 3m3l3e

I think he might have the kennel cough. He was exposed to other dogs that did at the shelter. And there was one room where visitors can't go in unless accompany by a staff and there was a kennel cough sign on the one petting room he was in. The staff said he may or may not have it and it was a precaution.
The vet did say take him back in a couple weeks if he does and they'll pay for the meds. I'm going to call them in an hour or so.

Thanks, I'll check out Carecredit.


----------



## Yoshismom

cprcheetah said:


> So did he have actually Kennel Cough (disease) or just the vaccine (Bordetella)? Sometimes they will throw up with Kennel Cough. I would call the rescue you got him from and talk to them about it, most rescues will take care of things (financially) that happen within the first week of adopting a new dog or cat. You might want to check into Carecredit it is a credit card for Vet Expenses. You just have to find a vet who accepts it.
> 
> I would go with the Activia Yogurt as it has cultures in it to help the intestines/stomach etc.


You would suggest the Activia even though it has vanilla flavoring? I was always told to do plain as the flavor could upset the tummy more?


----------



## cprcheetah

Yoshismom said:


> You would suggest the Activia even though it has vanilla flavoring? I was always told to do plain as the flavor could upset the tummy more?


Yes it is the one I use for Zoey as it has more live cultures (good bacteria) in it than just the normal plain yogurt. It's never caused her a problem.


----------



## 3m3l3e

Wow, my vet place is the only place in my city that accept CareCredit. Lucky me. I'll apply next week so my credit score would go back up when I pay my credit card off. Most of the time I pay it in full every month so I don't have a balance but I was jobless since November thus temporarily financial struggle. I start work again tomorrow though. I'm a very responsible college student and have my finance down in details on an excel spreadsheet. ; )

Whoa, the interest rate is 26.99%! Well that's fine with me since I'm sure I can pay it off because they start charging. Do I need a co-applicant to apply? Because then I'm out of luck if so.

Ok, since we're talking about finance: I would have about $400 into my 2nd savings account for emergency every 6 month. The vet or vet assistance, or whoever she is actually recommended not to buy pet insurance and do this instead also. My question is, is that enough money? I didn't ask how much to put into it. How much do you guys put in every time? And what's the balance now? My only emergency I could think of that I would have would be a broken car so let's split that in half just in case so it happens so probably will be $200 for my pet every 6 month. Good enough?

How often should I feed him a teaspoon of yogurt? The rice and chicken broth is done cooking. I'm letting it cool off.


----------



## Lin

3m3l3e said:


> I just called an emergency vet that my vet gave in case they're close and they said it's $75 for an emergency visit and then an estimate on whatever they find out and said they don't bill later or let you write a future date on the check so I'm stuck. I ask her what is it there I can do because I don't have the money and she said to watch him, give him some water but don't let him have a lot or he'll throw them up and if I change my mind I can send him in. I do want to send him in but I don't have the money!
> 
> I adopted him and they didn't ask for income or anything except permission from the landlord that I can have a pet. I've been planning on having a dog for months, I guess I didn't think of everything through enough. Thought it would probably be $500 a year. And it was my Mental Health professional that recommended a dog for pet therapy.. I regret it right now because I feel terrible. Wouldn't thought I would be in a money situation.
> 
> I don't have plain yogurt. Should I leave him in the house to get it? I'm worried about leaving him alone. I hope he doesn't throw up anymore. That's the 3rd time. = /


Is there the slightest possibility you could return him to the place from which you rescued. I agree that dogs are wonderful, but if you are not equipped financially to deal with it, then it can be more than stressful and that's probably not what you want to happen. I urge you to think this through very carefully and possibly speak with your MH pro about this decision.


----------



## 3m3l3e

He just threw up his food that I feed him a couple hours ago.
He peed and pooped 10 minutes after I fed him and it looked normal.
He was active and just still his normal self and I thought yesterday was over and behind me.
hmm.. = /


----------



## Yoshismom

Continue to fast him and just give him another teaspoon of the Yogurt. Another teaspoon of Yogurt before bed and try again in the morning. Is he drinking normally? What color is his urine? Is it very yellow or a almost orange color? His poo was solid?


----------



## 3m3l3e

He's drinking normally. His pee is a more yellow or that he just pee more that it looks more yellow because there's more. His poo is solid.
He still acts normal so I'm grateful for that. He sniffs around a lot and looks at me a lot when I'm in the kitchen or eating so I'm sure he's hungry. Poor guy.
I have nothing plan from 1/7-1/17 so that's 11 days of undivided attention to him at home. I'm probably setting myself up for separation anxiety. I pet him every hour since day one and it's because he wants it. He likes being petted. He's always laying on me or next to me and licking my hand, nudging me when I don't pet him so I do since I have nothing to do. He sleeps a lot but that has always been since the first day so I never thought anything of it. It took him 3 days to be house broken in this new place. He hates going outside in the cold snow. He's just a normal happy dog. He's a bundle of joy.


----------



## woodard2009

I am so happy to hear he is doing well today. You're doing a great job. Dogs will always act hungry and beg for food. Be careful; there's a lot of threads on here of others putting their chis on diets because of being overweight. Give healthy treats. Stay away from raw hide chews; no good!! He's a cute little guy and he's lucky to have found you.


----------



## foggy

I'm glad he's doing better now.




Lin said:


> Is there the slightest possibility you could return him to the place from which you rescued. I agree that dogs are wonderful, but if you are not equipped financially to deal with it, then it can be more than stressful and that's probably not what you want to happen. I urge you to think this through very carefully and possibly speak with your MH pro about this decision.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Terri

I have to agree agree with Lin.
You sound overwhelmed to be honest.
It wont be doing you or the dog any favours.

You have to think of the big picture here, like what if there is an emergency where he just cannot wait?
Think about it long and hard, i know it would be a very hard thing to do, but it's sometimes for the best.

Anyway i am glad he is doing better now. x


----------



## 3m3l3e

I've been crying just thinking about turning my dog in to the shelter. = ( I don't like that idea at all but what can I do? I'm useless. = /

But I gave him the best week he ever had. That's for sure. He loves me so much and that is such a great feeling. I had the best time with him and he's always so excited around me. The bonding was great.

I'll consider the adoption fee $20 a day renting him or just a donation to the shelter to make myself feel a bit better.

BTW, I haven't been able to contact my MH Pro's at all ever. There should be an easier way to make emergency visits, I don't even know if it all has to be appointments.

I hope I'm not making a huge mistake whichever decisions I make.


----------



## Brodysmom

How is he doing? Is he still vomiting?


----------



## 3m3l3e

I just fed him 1 tsp chicken broth with 1tsp rice and a tiny bit of chicken. Now waiting to see if it stays down..


----------



## foggy

I hope he's feeling better.  I know it's hard, but I think giving him back to the rescue you got him from would really be the best thing for him. If you decide to do that, make sure you contact the rescue where you got him. Rescues always take their dogs back. You really seem in over your head right now. Good luck, hun. Keep us posted. x




3m3l3e said:


> I've been crying just thinking about turning my dog in to the shelter. = ( I don't like that idea at all but what can I do? I'm useless. = /
> 
> But I gave him the best week he ever had. That's for sure. He loves me so much and that is such a great feeling. I had the best time with him and he's always so excited around me. The bonding was great.
> 
> I'll consider the adoption fee $20 a day renting him or just a donation to the shelter to make myself feel a bit better.
> 
> BTW, I haven't been able to contact my MH Pro's at all ever. There should be an easier way to make emergency visits, I don't even know if it all has to be appointments.
> 
> I hope I'm not making a huge mistake whichever decisions I make.


----------



## Lin

I am very. very sorry for you. But I believe you said he might have kennel cough from the rescue? If that is so they need to do the vet care for that and any other pre-existing condition. Pets are a very costly endeavor, and I am gathering you don't have unlimited resources. That is the problem my dear, not your ability to take care of the little baby. Getting a new dog and then having it be sick is very stressful, but I do think you are doing a good job. 

My dogs have had days that they have the throw-ups and I never do know why. What the lovely ladies here have told you about letting his tummy rest, and then giving him small amounts of very bland food is all one can do.

I do hope the little fella is feeling better, and that you are able to calm down just a little bit with him, so you can fully enjoy. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

good luck on whatever you decide unfortunately sometimes our decisions must be made on the best interest of the pet rather than ourselves. Noone here can tell you how much money to put away each month there can be unexpected emergencies that pop up such as a uti or a vaccine reaction multiple visits back to the vet etc which could very well end up being over the amount you have saved up. It happens to us too. 

You got all great advice from here and I also agree you should contact the rescue and let them know what has been going on they may be willing to pay for the expenses since you just got him.


----------



## lyredragon

My two are 6.5 and 7.2 lb chis, they will occasionally have these bouts of throwing up, it's a real pain. I just let them have water for a bit and give them a bit of food moistened with water to help with digestion. I found that yogurt didn't help mine, they got violently sick from yogurt. 

Mostly I think it's from being little carpet scroungers. Occasionally they'll eat a bit of someting they found that won't agree with their tummies. 

On the other hand watch for swelling in the face and more reverse sneezing than usual. that would be an allergic reaction. Foxxy was vomiting once a month and I figured out she was sensitive to her heartgard. 

If he is stretching more than usual it means the dog is cramping.


----------



## bayoumah

hi how is your little boy i hope by now he is playing and eating and no more throw-ups


----------

